# .325 WSM



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

The Winchester Coyote now offers a .325 WSM in a 24 inch barrel rifle. The best part is this rifle is nearly 9lb and that makes sence in a heavy caliber such as this. Anybody have experiance with this Cartridge? This looks like a great large game cartridge , how do you guys feel about a cartridge such as this for medium game like whitetail deer ?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I think it is overkill. Shells should be readily available EVERYWHERE. :roll: Why reinvent the wheel? There are plenty of great calibers out there already - the gun manufacturers would like you to think that they are all obsolete now.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The .325 basically duplicates or slightly exceeds the .338 with 200 grain bullets, but can be chambered in short action rifles. If you want a hard hitter in a short action, it looks like a great deal. If you are going with a standard or magnum action, stick with the .338. Factory ammo should be more readily available. As far as too much for medium game goes.....big hole=dead deer. Why not? Shoot well, Burl


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks . Hunters are a hard bunch to get to try new things I think the WSM calibers are great. The only downside is will they be around in 10 years. And if you dont reload hight ammo prices, But I would one day like one of these rifles.


----------

